# A/C issue



## Bunta (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello everyone, I need a little help (and yes i did a search, went thru quite a few pages) my 1991 nissan 240sx, i want to convert over the ac system to the new 134 i cannot locate where the Air Accumulator / Filter Drier is located, to replace with a new one, also I have compressor at my house, could i blow out the lines my self? if so what would i need to get and how to blow it out. i have short funds, but alot of tools, so if i can do it myself verses going to a shop all help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks everyone


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The receiver/drier is located next to the battery down lower. Assemble the A/C system; install the new R134a kit. Take the car to an A/C service center and get the system evacuated of any air by a vacuum pump. Also make sure to have the proper amount of refrigerant oil installed in the system. Now you can install the R134a. Use a high/low pressure gauge set.


----------



## Bunta (Feb 15, 2006)

rogoman said:


> The receiver/drier is located next to the battery down lower. Assemble the A/C system; install the new R134a kit. Take the car to an A/C service center and get the system evacuated of any air by a vacuum pump. Also make sure to have the proper amount of refrigerant oil installed in the system. Now you can install the R134a. Use a high/low pressure gauge set.



Thank you, i kept looking on the side with the air box, ok ill take it to a a/c place i called around and they will evac it for 29$ so i can deal with that, Ill let you know how it turns out.


----------

